
Google Eat Your Heart Out: CenturyLink is Upgrading Omaha to Gigabit Internet - DocFeind
http://hothardware.com/News/Google-Fiber-Eat-Your-Heart-Out-CenturyLink-is-Upgrading-Omaha-to-Gigabit-Internet/
======
Splendor
$149.95 per month? That's a spicy meatball!

